# كيف ابني منتدى ؟ ما هي لغة البرمجة التي علي ان اتعلمها ؟



## THE GALILEAN (6 يناير 2007)

كيف ابني منتدى ؟ ما هي لغة البرمجة التي علي ان اتعلمها ؟


----------



## Yes_Or_No (6 يناير 2007)

تبني منتدي مرة واحده

لا صعب شويه يا استاذي العزيز و لكن هناك برمجيات جاهزة خاصة سعرها ما يقرب من 160 دولار كثمن لنسخة الشراء + 30 دولار سنويا للحصول علي التحديثات و سد الثغرات الامنية من الشركه الام 

اما بالنسبه للغات التي يبني بها المنتديات فهي كثير ولكن اكثرهم 
php
cfm
c#.net
vb.net
asp
perl
cgi


----------



## THE GALILEAN (7 يناير 2007)

يعني سبب اختلاف المنتديات عن بعضها من ناحية الشكل هو اللغة التي بني بها المنتدى صحيح ؟


----------



## Michael (7 يناير 2007)

LightBlue70 قال:


> كيف ابني منتدى ؟ ما هي لغة البرمجة التي علي ان اتعلمها ؟



شرح بسيط وسهل لابسط الطرق لبناء الموقع وشامل تقريبا لكل الافكار والشروحات


----------



## m2mweb (10 يناير 2007)

*هذه الفكرة رائعة جدا أنا مستعد اشارك فى الموقع انا لدى معرفى بالفرونت بيدج و لدى خلفية عن الفوتو شوب والسواش وممكن تشوفو أمكنياتى فى موقعى الخاص
WWW.M2MWEB.CO.NR​*


----------



## m2mweb (10 يناير 2007)

m2mweb قال:


> *هذه الفكرة رائعة جدا أنا مستعد اشارك فى الموقع انا لدى معرفى بالفرونت بيدج و لدى خلفية عن الفوتو شوب والسواش وممكن تشوفو أمكنياتى فى موقعى الخاص
> WWW.M2MWEB.CO.NR​*



على فكرة هذه المشاركة وضعت هنا خطأ أنا اسف اتمنى حذف هذه المشاركة


----------



## My Rock (10 يناير 2007)

LightBlue70 قال:


> يعني سبب اختلاف المنتديات عن بعضها من ناحية الشكل هو اللغة التي بني بها المنتدى صحيح ؟


 

لا يا حبيبي بلو لايت
الشكل ليس له علاقة في طريقة البرمجة و ديناميكية عمل المنتديات
عندك منتدانا شغال على ال php بخزن الداتا بيز بالتعامل مع MySql
الشكل الي نغيره من فترة لفتره ليس له علاقة بلغة برمجته لانك لازم تميز بين التصمصم و البرمجة لانها شيئين مختلفين...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (16 يناير 2007)

شكرا عالمعلومات


----------



## 3nkabot (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ابني منتدى ؟ ما هي لغة البرمجة التي علي ان اتعلمها ؟*

يا لهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي انا عايز منتدي مجاني بس يكون شغال انا لسا هتعلم اللغات دي كلها


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف ابني منتدى ؟ ما هي لغة البرمجة التي علي ان اتعلمها ؟*

الموضوع كبير اوى بس ابد Html


----------

